# Component codes for AA59-00621A remote



## rebelduke (Nov 25, 2009)

Just purchased a Samsung AA59-00621A remote for use with home theater system. The remote came with no user manual or component codes. Can someone point me in the right direction as to where I can download a user/setup manual?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried looking for the manual for the Samsung TV that this remote came with at Samsung support? That's where I would start.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

mechman said:


> Have you tried looking for the manual for the Samsung TV that this remote came with at Samsung support? That's where I would start.


Agreed. The remote works with the Samasung LT27B550AA, LT27B750AA, T27B550AA, T27B750AA, LT27B550AAXY and LT27B750AAXY TVs. The remote setup will be in the manual for your specific TV.


----------

